# 65 front console mounting bracket



## Humble 65 (Oct 12, 2008)

I ordered and received the sheet metal front console mounting bracket and fail to see a purpose. The top plate has two screws at the top which hold down the front so I'm having difficulty seeing a purpose. Anybody have a clue, thanks in advance.


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

That bracket is attached to the front of the trans tunnel, it is also the ground point for the console lighting. With the two screws inserted through the console cover, you get the ground reference for the console lights.


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

I collected a few consoles, and all are broken or cracked at the mounting screw areas in the lower FRP portion. For what its worth the front is a more positive connection to the trans tunnel being metal to metal. Unfortunately not the best design.


----------



## Humble 65 (Oct 12, 2008)

Your saying the top plate bolts through the bottom plastic console and then through the new metal bracket? This bracket has two hole for tunnel attachment and none for the top plate to bolt through, Who ever bent the piece of metal make it so that it fits like crap.


----------



## Humble 65 (Oct 12, 2008)

having looked again I understand that the top place (two screws) attach to the bracket attached to the tunnel under carpet.


----------

